# my songs



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

hey...ive only started rapping a few years ago and i record in my room...so its nothing professional or anything...id just like to know what you guys think...you dont have to download anything...it plays online...just click on the link and then click on hi fi...and excuse the accent...but thats just how it sounds when i talk yo :stu

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/songInf ... ID=5119003 << a collab...i go first and then a friend of mine

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/songInf ... ID=5477321 << i go first then rhawfax

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/songInf ... ID=5701156 << single verse

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/songInf ... ID=5474354 << another collab... i go first then 2Tall

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/songInf ... ID=5297197 << another collab...i go first

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/songInf ... ID=5136208 << just a single verse...love this beat Ö_Ö

http://www.soundclick.com/bodhisatwa << more of my crappy emo hip hop songs


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, dude, you can definately rap well. I was honestly surprised. 

I recognize the second beat, but I can't put my finger on it. Jedi Mind Tricks or Army of the Pharoahs?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Njodis said:


> Wow, dude, you can definately rap well. I was honestly surprised.
> 
> I recognize the second beat, but I can't put my finger on it. Jedi Mind Tricks or Army of the Pharoahs?


^^ thanks for the comment!...yeah, its jedi mind tricks - animal rap ...you listen to jmt too?...who woulda thought? Ö_Ö


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, I listen to them. I listen to a lot of underground hiphop. :nw


----------



## just_being_me (Feb 21, 2007)

hey that was cool. really really good.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Njodis said:


> I listen to a lot of underground hiphop. :nw


^^ yeah me too...underground is where its at...G G G G You Not! :wife



just_being_me said:


> hey that was cool. really really good.


^^ thanks a lot for listening!


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

You got some tight songs erkenne. 
Dont worry about the accent it actually adds alot to the tracks because its genuine. 
You're just being you and not trying to sound like somebody else which is cool.
Keep it up.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: my songs*



Silent~Warrior said:


> You got some tight songs erkenne.
> Dont worry about the accent it actually adds alot to the tracks because its genuine.
> You're just being you and not trying to sound like somebody else which is cool.
> Keep it up.


^^ thanks for saying that...i really appreciate it!


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

you're nice man, keep it up  for someone thats starting u write/rap well thats crazy


----------



## VerbalHologram (Feb 19, 2007)

yooo man i love underground hip hop and have been listening to it for most of my 19 years on earth and your **** is dope..


----------



## hello it's me (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey your flows are pretty good. Where you from? I cant place the accent. I used to rap back in the day but got away from it. Lately I've been thinking bout getting back to it though. You gotta crew? I'm a little rusty, but I'll polish up if you wanna get a little side project going.
Let me know.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

phantom, dru, concrete, hello it's me...thanks for listening and commenting!  ...and hello it's me...im in one of those internet crews...haha...can you send me some of the songs youve done?...maybe we can collab if you have the time


----------



## BJH1988 (Mar 12, 2007)

yo that **** sounds tight props dawg!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

BJH1988 said:


> yo that @#%$ sounds tight props dawg!


^^ thanks a lot!


----------



## VerbalHologram (Feb 19, 2007)

how the fuuuuuuck do i get a cd dog


----------



## Naitzmic (Apr 11, 2007)

Not bad. Not bad at all.
Your friend, the guy who did the second verse on "Forgotten"
has some real talent too, as well as a charismatic voice...
You have any links to more stuff he's done?
If he's consistently that good, I wanna play his demo to my studio.


----------



## VerbalHologram (Feb 19, 2007)

HAA i think i may be your biggest fan **** is on everytime i'm at the computer


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: my songs*



surfconcrete1 said:


> HAA i think i may be your biggest fan @#%$ is on everytime i'm at the computer


^^ wow!...thanks a lot...means a lot to me 



Naitzmic said:


> You have any links to more stuff he's done?


^^ thanks for the comment!...ill let him know what you said... heres a link to his other tracks... http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemus ... dID=633320 ...the "i got that murder" track doesnt seem to be working but the rest do... G sh*t homie oke


----------



## sagotmee (Jan 25, 2007)

deleting all my posts. kthxbye.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, I never saw your post here. Awesome stuff. 

I wish I wasn't so lazy and I could integrate drums into stuff I record. I guess I'd prefer to just have a band, drummer and bassist and all.

I think you can DL the Carvin Amp song you mentioned. It may just take MySpace a bit to change that. I was actually going to delete that one because it's really nothing to me, but I'll keep it up for a bit longer. I have to record new songs first.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

sagotmee, BeNice...thanks a lot for the comments! :nw and i just downloaded Carvin Amp and ill write something for it later...thanks!


----------



## VerbalHologram (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: re: my songs*



sagotmee said:


> The only rap I ever listened to was in that one movie with terrence howard. lol. The kids at my school are all into hypy. (I am clueless!) :afr
> 
> I actually really liked your songs! more for my ipod thx!!! moremoremore pls.


how'd you manage to get them onto your ipod


----------



## sagotmee (Jan 25, 2007)

Save it to your computer then drag it into itunes.


----------



## VerbalHologram (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: re: my songs*



sagotmee said:


> Save it to your computer then drag it into itunes.


Ha yea.. i'm pretty bad with computers..i appreciate it...i'm souped to have these songs on itunes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

wow, cant believe these songs were downloaded...thanks :fall :nw


----------



## hello it's me (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: re: my songs*



erkenne said:


> wow, cant believe these songs were downloaded..


Believe it bro. You're doing it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

really good, fresh!


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice songs, erkenne. I like your accent, it vaguely reminds me of Thirstin Howl III (the other artist that raps in Eminem's "Watch Deez")! Keep it up, man.


----------



## Jaygr (Nov 8, 2003)

That's really good stuff. I'm a sucker for sader style songs. Really nice work, erkenne.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I love rap, gotta hear it!

OOhhhhhhhhhhh duuuuude... you DONNNN'T SUCK!!!! and it'S NOT CRAPPY!!1!! I'm truly loving what you've done. :nw Thank you for sharing. It's awesome, seriously. :yes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

hello it's me, Noca, Speak Easy, Jaygr, eagleheart...thanks so much for those comments, they mean a lot :yes


----------



## roseyred (May 20, 2007)

Hey Man! As a rule for some reason I don't like rap. But you make me a believer! Keep it up please


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: my songs*



roseyred said:


> Hey Man! As a rule for some reason I don't like rap. But you make me a believer! Keep it up please


wow! thanks a lot!


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

Forgotten part 2 made me cry.

Star


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: my songs*



tinselhair said:


> Forgotten part 2 made me cry.
> 
> Star


THANK YOU tinsel!!!


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

these are all real good erkenne, the accent gives you an edge. right on! yeh and the forgotten 2 gave me the chills :yes


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Forgotten 2 is JMT right? I think? i'm cloudy on my mind tricks sometimes.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: my songs*



embers said:


> these are all real good erkenne, the accent gives you an edge. right on! yeh and the forgotten 2 gave me the chills :yes


thanks so much for the comment embers! 



SilentProphet said:


> Forgotten 2 is JMT right? I think? i'm cloudy on my mind tricks sometimes.


ha, yeah...its the Mickey Ward version of their song animal rap


----------



## daboga75 (Jul 16, 2007)

Not exactly my type of music (not the style I usually listen to, I mean), but it sounds very good! You have a good, strong voice.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks a lot for listening and the comment daboga! :yes


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Man it's been a while since I listened to some real hip hop with heart. This takes me back. All I listen to lately is the stuff I hear on the radio in the car, and 99.9% of it is bullcrap. But this is more my style (though I'm not really into emo anything). Keep with it man.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Dipper said:


> Man it's been a while since I listened to some real hip hop with heart. This takes me back. All I listen to lately is the stuff I hear on the radio in the car, and 99.9% of it is bullcrap. But this is more my style (though I'm not really into emo anything). Keep with it man.


i really appreciate you saying that...thank you! :yes


----------



## Iric (Jan 26, 2007)

Do your thang boy!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: my songs*



Iric said:


> Do your thang boy!


thanks!...i will :yes


----------

